# Will The Restaurant Cook Our bait? [VIDEO]



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Come see what restaurant gets unlucky enough to be tasked with the goal of cooking our bait and how well they do!

And have you ever cooked your bait after a mediocre trip?


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Dine on Bait*



StanleyOrchard said:


> Come see what restaurant gets unlucky enough to be tasked with the goal of cooking our bait and how well they do!
> 
> And have you ever cooked your bait after a mediocre trip?


I buy eating shrimp (wild caught Gulf shrimp) for bait. I eat what is not used.


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

hunterjck said:


> I buy eating shrimp (wild caught Gulf shrimp) for bait. I eat what is not used.


We use live shrimp a lot, and that is what we were using on this trip. But if I am going to use dead shrimp I will buy the frozen stuff from the grocery store. Totally agree that is a smart move, and one that not many people think about.


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

hunterjck said:


> I buy eating shrimp (wild caught Gulf shrimp) for bait. I eat what is not used.


I like using live shrimp... but if I am out looking for pompano or even Redfish in the surf I will use dead shrimp and when I do I pick up the good eating stuff from the grocery store. It's just better, and that is an often overlooked choice of bait.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I don't use bait but I will get some when my Dad comes down every so often. Some years ago my folks came down to stay the weekend and fish. I got a quart of live shrimp and dropped in the livewell. Fishing was really, really slow and we had a bunch of live shrimp left over. The next morning I got up early, got the shrimp from the livewell, boiled and seasoned them, made coffee and then shrimp omelettes for breakfast. My parents still talk about how good breakfast was which I am thankful for since the fishing was really bad.


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

I have had similar days and man it doesn't get any more fresh than that. We were being too lazy to cook it ourselves, and the restaurant agreed to cooking up our bait well before we ever showed up so we thought we would have some fun with it. The thing is the bait we use down here is so fresh that there is absolutely nothing wrong with cooking it. I've even taken to cooking up menhaden and the perch down here make a great chowder.


----------



## mlemmond (Dec 10, 2019)

wish I could find bait shrimp that were big enough to fry up


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

mlemmond said:


> wish I could find bait shrimp that were big enough to fry up


Me too lol... these guys weren't terrible, but they definitely weren't that big!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

StanleyOrchard said:


> I have had similar days and man it doesn't get any more fresh than that. We were being too lazy to cook it ourselves, and the restaurant agreed to cooking up our bait well before we ever showed up so we thought we would have some fun with it. The thing is the bait we use down here is so fresh that there is absolutely nothing wrong with cooking it. I've even taken to cooking up *menhaden *and the perch down here make a great chowder.


Are you talking about the gulf menhaden aka pogies? If so you are one tough son of a gun. That has to be the nastiest smelling , slimiest, mushiest fish in the ocean. Good on you for not letting anything go to waste but count me out.:fish:


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

LaddH said:


> Are you talking about the gulf menhaden aka pogies? If so you are one tough son of a gun. That has to be the nastiest smelling , slimiest, mushiest fish in the ocean. Good on you for not letting anything go to waste but count me out.:fish:


lol yeah... yeah that's what I'm talking about. And yeah, they were rough. Had fun with it though, and I do not like letting things go to waste. it is my goal in life to find ways to prepare this sort of stuff to avoid pressure on the more popular species and put dinner on the plate regardless of fishing quality. We will see how that turns out.


----------

